# Hi I'm Bob



## trifectorbob (May 4, 2021)

I was looking up men's sites ultimately to find men's dress shoes which I know nothing about and found this MB. It happens that I have 10 plus years on the subject matter so I thought I'd make an account and post some stuff anyway. Unfortunately the answer to most relationship problems is the same: the man is emotional, therefore not a man at all, and therefore needs to become unemotional so that the relationship (a system of a kind) will stabilize.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

trifectorbob said:


> the man is emotional, therefore not a man at all, and therefore needs to become unemotional so that the relationship (a system of a kind) will stabilize.


Welcome!

I’m interested to learn about your zero emotion techniques!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Bob!


----------



## trifectorbob (May 4, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I’m interested to learn about your zero emotion techniques!


Sure, here's some of what's involved (btw note your comment was emotional):
1. Passive observer
Just like watching a movie, one watches / listens to the other, being fully present but non-reactive, until they eventually expend all their energy and calm down. Being indifferent to outcome(s) the opposite of which is a thing of the ego (ego wants to control / force desired outcomes all the time) is important here.
2. The very notion makes people react emotionally because they are emotional and it makes them self-aware of this fact, which in turn makes them feel ashamed of themselves . . . rather than stop being emotional they come back at the other party to deflect and continue absolving themselves of responsibility over their own needless emotional sensitivity.
3. Understanding what a real man is / is about (that it's a universal and objective reality and therefore also undeniable and must ultimately be yielded to / abided by or else everything goes to Hell):
A real man is an ordering force in his environment . . . an emotional man therefore, because by nature of being emotional he can't bring things into order, isn't actually a man at all. Emotional males are a liability to 'the tribe' - an objective fact of the matter . . . e.g. an emotional man is operating heavy machinery around lots of other people, is this objectively better or worse than an unemotional man in the same position . . . or a family under attack by something - you get the point.
4. Life experience factor:
Few people in the first world today have real discipline and this is because they've had very easy lives e.g. divorce corrleates with ease / abundance / increasing safety in terms of environment and none of this is a coincidence as with these things carelessness, stupidity, lack of appreciation for this and that etc. also rise. Basically males need hardship in order to fully learn what a threat being emotional is to their lives / future and that of those around them.
. . . in the end someone has to take control and if it's not males of a society in general then it will be the State which means totalitarianism of one kind or another . . . if the man of the house isn't the authority then who or what is?
I could go on with more examples, but anyway, let the deflecting commence.


----------



## trifectorbob (May 4, 2021)

CharlieParker said:


> Hi Bob!


Hi Charlie


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

deleted


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

trifectorbob said:


> I was looking up men's sites ultimately to find men's dress shoes which I know nothing about and found this MB. It happens that I have 10 plus years on the subject matter so I thought I'd make an account and post some stuff anyway. Unfortunately the answer to most relationship problems is the same: the man is emotional, therefore not a man at all, and therefore needs to become unemotional so that the relationship (a system of a kind) will stabilize.


Hi Bob, I do not like the sound of your unemotional man. Sounds like one of those nice shiny male robots from Japan would be equally as good if not better as a partner.
Many marriages fail because the man is so unemotional and not emotionally available to his wife. Marriages do not live on work and money alone. Here is Henry the new male robot ($8000). henry is very good-looking. No emotions only when necessary


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this the Mind over Heart old chestnut?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello Bob.

Are you marketing something?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

It was generous of you to post your screed on manliness, but frankly I am more interested in which dress shoes you wound up buying. Pics?


----------

